# My marbles are now gathered



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, here it is, after all the time it took me, it was well worth the effort. If I had to do it all over again I would. So here is the end results.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Debbie, looks great. Where do you lay out the quilts to put the tops and batts and back together? I can cut on the kitchen island I put in. 26" by 6 feet. My ironing board is an old wider wooden one. I make the pads and covers for it. Have several sets as they get soiled. I would sure like a sewing room and not mess up the whole house. As I live alone I can manage that way . Sew on the dining room table and cut in the kitchen and lay it on the front room floor but not enough room to lay out the quilt really. I do think I will live long enough to get that organized. You shelves look kind like the one DIL put her cleaning supply area. Very nice. Thanks for puttin on pictures.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Your room looksy really cozy! And I am so envious of your wonderful stash!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Looking GOOOOD !!!!
I Love your stash too.
bopeep


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!

I have Stash Envy! :bow:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm totally impressed with the folded fabric. I may have to save that photo to my computer for inspiration.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

ok wiping the drool off the keyboard. Love it!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Your studio is so cozy. I hope you'll have many enjoyable hours in it. I too have stash envy. I also found myself looking closely at the last picture and saying more than once. . . I have that fabric, and that one, and. . . we must share similar preferences in fabric.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on accomplishing all this!! You will be so much more productive with everything so visible and ready to go!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! My jaw is on the floor. It looks great! What did you use to fold your stash (very nice, by the way) all exactly the same? Hope you have many enjoyable hours in your cozy studio!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Very nice and you make me feel good b/c you have more material than I do. Someone mentioned where do you lay out quilts. I have 2 matching white tables that fold in the middle. I think they are 5 1/2'. I get them out when I'm working on the quilt and can easily put them away. I used to do this on the floor but no longer.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Beautifully organized. I would only suggest that you have a cover over the fabric stash because it will collect dust.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

I have started to sort the material scrap. I have did one box of print scraps and cut 4 and 5 inch blocks and laid out some strips. Rest of box is now 1/4 yd/fat quarters up. But I did get room in the box to add the material I bought this summer of animals and such. I need to quit buying but I do look for animal blocks and panels at Walmart. One shot chance to get it it seems. But the big problem is the scraps and I will work on that first. It is cut down the mess first. Going to take time and grit my teeth doing it. I have to down size things. 

It is getting hard for me to get back up after getting down. I would love to have tables to set up. What ever would have to be light. And where to set.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

What a great sewing area!And you will be busy with all that fabric. Now all you need is a hot cup of coffee or cocoa and you can sew sew sew!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

So, how much would you charge to come an do that to my sewing room?  Your's looks great!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you all for the comments. Can you believe that since I have done all that work, I have only been down there once since! I have been a very busy person, trying to get things done before the holidays. In fact, I am thinking of tomorrow getting down there and sewing up a few more donation quilt tops. After the New Year I will be down there faithfully getting next years Christmas gifts started. I have a scrappy diamond queen sized top to make along with a scrappy spider web queen size to make. Both patterns are from the wonderful gal over at quiltville.comI just love those scrappy quilts. Stirfamily, if you were closer, I would do it in a heart beat. I wouldn't charge you though, I would ask for a trade in fabric! You might have something that I haven't seen before or might like!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Wow! One of my projects for the new year is to organize my sewing room/school room. 

I have visions of perfectly folded fabric, clear work space...oh, wait, that's _your_ sewing room.


----------

